# Happy WWPPD



## smithdan

Not a nice day around here so had to teach a new dog old tricks and crank a homemade pinhole bodycap onto the front of my K S2.   This years effort..


----------



## Watchful

Did you make the hole in foil?


----------



## limr

I've got my ONDU loaded and took a few frames. It'll be a while before I finish the roll


----------



## smithdan

Watchful said:


> Did you make the hole in foil?



Holes made in foil are usually too large and irregular shaped making an image that is too fuzzy.  Made mine in a flattened piece of aluminium beer can using a small sewing needle held in a pencil eraser for a drill, like this:


----------



## Watchful

We used foil when we made ours, but we also made the rest of the camera out of a shoe box so we could set the film plane in the exact spot for prime focus, I guess it's different when you use a ready made box.


----------



## Tim Tucker

Watchful said:


> We used foil when we made ours, but we also made the rest of the camera out of a shoe box so we could set the film plane in the exact spot for prime focus, I guess it's different when you use a ready made box.



Err, there is no focus on a pinhole camera. Distance between film and lens = focal length.


----------



## Watchful

The focus is the spot where the image intersects the film plane.
Increasing the distance from the opening enlarges the image and it becomes less defined.
There is a spot where the image will be its sharpest and fill the plane.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Nice photo.

I thought about getting out one of my pinhole cameras... and that was as far as I got! But the day if nothing else gets me thinking about pinholing. Takes me awhile to finish the roll too, I won't be surprised if there's still film in one of them from last year.


----------



## smithdan

Have a collection of bits and a uniquely shaped tea tin and some ideas of what to do with them - maybe next year.  Got lazy and went digital this time around. 
 Somehow not the same though.


----------



## limr

Well, I loaded the pinhole yesterday and took a test shot. The other shot ended up not happening, though I might try it again tonight (I'm thinking a several-hour long still life with just one lamp).

I have the Ondu with me today and am experimenting with a few things. I'm going to count anything on this roll as counting for WWPPW (World Wide Pinhole Photography Week  )


----------



## smithdan

If it's any help exposure wise, the bowl of fake hydrangeas was lit with two 60w (equivalent) LED bulbs, fill at about 3 1/2 ft., key at about 2 ft.,  camera ISO at 400, time 24 sec.  This is of course at approximately 35 mm film (sensor) distance from the hole and my homemade pinhole is probably a few " seconds" larger than the better made one in the Ondu.  You do the math for your application!

..and I'll never rat on the "week" thing..


----------



## timor

Watchful said:


> The focus is the spot where the image intersects the film plane.
> Increasing the distance from the opening enlarges the image and it becomes less defined.
> There is a spot where the image will be its sharpest and fill the plane.


Tim is right. Image is "intersecting" film plane always but the "best" quality is, when the circles of confusion are smallest which, incidently, is at the focal lenght. As it relatively easy to measure the focal distance the problem is to make the pinhole of the right size for it as to large or to small will render the picture fuzzier, than possible. There is one method to check the pinhole size and perfection using the enlarger.


----------



## unpopular

it is likewise dependent on wavelength. 

http://idea.uwosh.edu/nick/rayleigh.pdf

TLDR version:

Making the Pinhole [pinhole.cz]

For sharpness, a bandpass filter ought to improve things.


----------

